# How to find a quality groomer. Suggestions?



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been grooming Ripley myself since we got her, but she is in desperate need of more than just the basic clippings that I am capable of. Hopefully getting her groomed professionally will reduce her shedding for a while as well! 

I am looking for suggestions as to how to look for a quality groomer. I am leery about just taking her to any old groomer, seeing as I have herd horror stories about bad grooming jobs. Anyone have any tips on where to look or know of any great golden groomers in White Rock, South Surrey, or Surrey B.C.?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You might contact local breeders or local to you handlers, most such could do grooming for you.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

in the 25 years I have owned Golden's I have yet to find a good groomer. Many we have tried actually hurt the dogs either around the ears or private parts...we do it all ourselves for all 3 of our dogs!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd suggest networking as the best route. Chat up other dog owners at work or at the dog park if you go there. Also ask at your vet's office. I generally do that sort of thing, then I read reviews on Yelp before deciding. Good luck!


----------



## Popefamily430 (May 11, 2013)

My groomer is in Castro Valley (in CA) and they are AWESOME. I will never take my babies anywhere else. They consider themselves a doggie spa rather than a groomer  Try Yelp and like someone else said, ask around


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My groomer literally lives around the corner from us, she is also a trainer so we've taken one class from her and are hoping to take more this summer.
She's the best, we totally love her.
Like the others said, ask around, if you see a good looking dog, ask where he or she was groomed. Most people are happy to share experiences, good or bad.


----------

